# Amazon Oster-Angebote: Rabatte bis zu 16 Prozent auf RAM diverser Hersteller



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon Oster-Angebote: Rabatte bis zu 16 Prozent auf RAM diverser Hersteller*

					Anfang April gibt es bei Amazon Angebote in allen möglichen Bereichen abzustauben. Bis zum 13. Tag des Monats laufen die Oster-Angebote des Online-Versandhandels. Neben Monitoren, SSDs, Spielen und Prozessoren ist ebenso RAM günstiger zu bekommen, auch wenn die Mega-Deals sich hierbei in Grenzen halten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon Oster-Angebote: Rabatte bis zu 16 Prozent auf RAM diverser Hersteller*


----------

